# Sweet spinning reels for surf fishing?



## priestola (Jun 25, 2011)

According to the "Best Surf Gear 2010" thread, the top 3 spinning reel preferences of members of this site are:

1. Stradic
2. Daiwa Emblem
3. Shimano Baitrunner

Since I'm looking to purchase a true "surf fishing" reel, the Stradic is out of contention as it is highly recommended as a jigging reel and from I've read isn't too fond of the surf. With that in mind, which spinning reels can compete toe-to-toe with the Emblem and Shimano? I've noticed there are lots of Penns that are being sold on this site as surf fishing reels. Am I missing something or are Penns just not that attractive to surf fishermen. Also, what size of reel should I be looking at for mid-sized fish such as bull reds?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Daiwa BG is my go to. It just works.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

double up on the Daiwa BG's ... got 2 and love 'em ... built like a tank and lasts for ever


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

daiwa emblem is not bad but other 2 should not be in top 10
tica scepter is good also
penn battle/sargus should definitely be in that top 3 list!
slammer and spheros are 2 more.

6000-8000 are sizes that would fit the bill


----------



## FullCircleHook (Mar 10, 2010)

This is going to be a highly opinionated thread due to brand loyalty. However, the Stradic FL is an excellent surf reel. In fact, I would choose it over any of the aforementioned reels. The Battle 6000 weighs more than the Stradic 8000 and the retrieve is not even in the same class. Granted the Stradic is a lot more expensive, but still...


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Depends on your budget. If you can afford to spend $200+ you can't go wrong with the Shimano Saragosa 8000F. Just as smooth if not smoother than the Stradic but is more saltwater friendly. Another option is the Daiwa Saltist 4500/5000/6000 spinning reels. A Saltist 4500 is actually comparable in line capacity as a Shimano 8000. If you're on a budget, the Okuma Salina 65 is a solid reel for it's price.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not sure why you're so quick to eliminate the stradic. It would be my first choice for throwing metal with something smooth and reasonably lightweight for constant casting and retrieving. But for soaking bait I use conventionals. But I would consider some sort of baitrunner feature if I were to use a spinning reel for that purpose. Seems like apples and oranges to me depending on what you want to use it for.
For what it's worth about Penn- when the water's warm I sometimes wade out and stand on the bar to fish. None of the reels mentioned will hold up to this kind of use. But the _older_ penns will. I'm talking about the greenie and Z series. Built like a tank, not a cadillac but they will catch fish.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

What kind of fishing are you going to be doing? You said bull reds but where? Hatteras? Well you are going to need something with a lot of line that can handle heavy bait & weight (My .02 - Shimano baitrunner 6500 or Fin Nor Offshore ($$) is money no object, Van Staal. Are you throwing metal all day? Then a Stadic. 

I am a shimano guy, but for good reason. I have had many types of reels saltwater fishing the times I have been out. All have failed at one time or another EXCEPT for my Shimano's. Now I haven't fished my Fin Nor OS much but I do not see it failing any time soon. Shimano makes teh most consitant product and if I was going to buy one rod/reel setup it would be a Shimano 6500 Baitrunner "B" on a Tica TC2 11' or a Tsunami Trophy. This will allow you to fish up and down the NC/SC coast without having to have 5 different setups.

Again, my HUMBLE .02


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

spydermn said:


> but where?


Just a guess, but he's from Texas so he may be fishing in the gulf.


----------



## priestola (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes, in the TX Gulf. I do have a new Stradic 4000 and both the Saltist STT BG20 and BG30 conventional reels. I also have the Saragosa 18K but it seems like overkill for surf fishing. I want to experience both spinning and conventional reels. To be honest, I should have purchased 2 spinning combos first before getting the conventionals but my impulsive nature got the best of me again.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

The saltist is a sweet reel. i use it over my Sargus spinner all day. if you can learn from someone who knows how to set it up for you to cast to your style- you will come to love it. perfect for fighting small sharks there in Texas too! good luck!


----------



## ibepressin (Aug 22, 2008)

Just picked up a fin nor 8500 to use for tuna and stripers off the jersey shore. Going to double from the surf on Oak Island. Casts great holds a ton of line and has a 60# drag.


----------

